
Demand Media Will Be The First $1 Billion Tech IPO Since Google -- Here's Why - icey
http://www.businessinsider.com/demand-media-will-be-the-first-1-billion-tech-ipo-since-google-heres-why-2010-4
======
tocomment
> leveraging search data from the likes of Google and YouTube to understand
> and then "produce content people demand".

How do they get this data from Google? Is there a data feed somewhere showing
what people are searching for and not finding?

